# Moko checks in.



## Moko (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All. 

I have been reading this forum for a while now.  You guys actually had Snowjob here espousing his brand of ecelectic polemics.  Hot Dang!  

Moko is my cat's name.  It is the "e-handle" I have used for a while and as long as Moko is alive and kicking, (And fighting and eating and sh... You know) I'll use his name.  Moko is a big orange short hair tabby.  On his left flank he has a yin/yang symbol traced out.  I didn't do it, he came like that.  It's kinda cool.  The right side is more distorted though you would have to argue that it's there while the left is quiet clear.  

I train in Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu.  I am very blessed in this.  I started in Ninjutsu with a fraud and left him once I found out the truth.  I then received proper instruction.  It was expensive and  I'm still paying for it.  I have been lucky enough (And crazy enough to make the time and find the money) to train with some of the best in North America.  Dr. Glenn Morris was kind enough to take me under his weird wing and I have been a wingnut ever since.  Bill, Dale, Ed, Jack, Dick, Brin, (OK he's a Limey but he's still pretty OK, got a mean fishhook)  and a whole host of others have been my Budo teachers.  I'm not done with the Budo and won't be for a very long time.  Have been to Japan only once though intend to go again, and again and again.

As for the other frauds that are out there, there is no excuse for people to train with them.  Anyone one who does train with a fraud needs not to look at the "teacher" but rather at themselves and ask "Why" the best training in the world exists.  It is out there.  We only have to muster up the drive to get it and not let the frauds and there venal depravities hold us back.  

Don Roley is the cretin responsible for telling me about this forum.  Hehee.  Hi Don!  Want a Gmail account?


----------



## Venomstrike (Nov 6, 2004)

Welcome to the boards Moko! Sounds like you have some martial arts experience under your belt. I am new to martial arts in general (just started learning Kenpo) and I have a question for you. What do you mean by a teacher that is a "fraud"? Did he not properly teach you ninjutsu?


----------



## Vadim (Nov 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard Moko. Glad to have you here!artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 6, 2004)

Welcome and hve a good time.


----------



## Moko (Nov 7, 2004)

Thank you to all of you who were kind enough to take the time to say, "Hi".  

To um, Venomstrike.  Or is that Mr. Venomstrike?  Anywhoo, If someone purports to teach ninjutsu but doesn't even KNOW anything about ninjutsu, what can you call him?  Sure there's hyperbole and one has to expect a certain amount of verbiage that's not true but at times it exceeds  the truth.  
Not to say that my old instructor, who is last seen doing drugs in the movie industry up here, is the only fraud around.  There's tons of them.  These are Ninjer frauds now, I am wholly ingnorant of Kenpo;  Ashida Kim, Frank Dux, Rick Tew, The Kunigun, and Nindo ryu to mention just a few.  
Just do a search for Koga ryu and bingo, Frauds.  
Happy?   
There are also various levels of skill in Ninjustu however Hatsumi Soke is considered the Source by most people as he has the best claims to the real thing.  And if you have ever seen the real thing it', well, indescribable.  There is magic involved.  I perform better at the Honbu in his presence than anywhere or anytime else.  Once we have experienced that we spend the rest of our lives trying to re-attain that fleeting mastery.  
Best bet if you're interested in Ninjutsu is to check out the local teachers in your area.  Then ask around and find out who is the best and make the time to travel.  You will only need your Budo  in a dire situation and if your fighting skill equip you to twirl around a vacuum cleaner or a sword like a baton, have good medical insurance.  
Hope that helps.

Robert


----------



## Venomstrike (Nov 7, 2004)

Ah ok Moko thanks for clearing that up. I just got a little worried because I didn't know if my teacher could be a fraud or not. He seems like he know's what he's doing and his website seems to be further proof of that. I've only been on these boards for a few days and it seems that true teachers of ninjutsu are hard to come by.


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 7, 2004)

HI Moko, welcome :cheers:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 7, 2004)

Greetings, Moko and welcome to Martial Talk.  Have a look around and enjoy the company.

 Happy posting!


----------



## Moko (Nov 7, 2004)

Wow.  More nice people saying Hi.  Hi back.  Are you guys Canadian?  Youre so polite.  

Robert


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

Moko said:
			
		

> Are you guys Canadian?  Youre so polite.
> Robert


 No not Canadian, but I live south of there. 
 :karate: :asian:


----------



## pakua (Nov 8, 2004)

So Moko are you saying that when your cat dies you'll go round all the sites you use and change your logins, email addresses etc? 

Or will you just get another cat called Moko?- can't be too many of them out there!

 :supcool:


----------



## Moko (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm kinda hoping The Beast doesn't kick off yet.    He's six now and shows no sign of slowing down.  I have no clue as to what I'll do at his death.  Probably cry, he's a good little Beast with some too human foibles.

Robert


----------



## Oak Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

You can always call him Moko2
 :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Moko!  Hope you enjoy Martial Talk--not all of the nice people are from Canada...  

Gin-Gin :asian:


----------

